# No action in the trt thread!



## UnderDosed (Dec 2, 2013)

sure not much action here!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 2, 2013)

Are you a TRT patient?


----------



## UnderDosed (Dec 2, 2013)

yea, trying to educate myself more! My trt protocol is 200mg test cyph a week, 1mg armidex a day, dhea 50 mg 2ted,


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 2, 2013)

What would you like to know more about? 

Have you done blood work and checked E2 when you're on 1mg adex daily? That's an awfully high dose of it. Do you split your injections biweekly or pin once a week? Have you talked to your doctor or clinic about adding HCG To your protocol, it has some benefits even for those on TRT. Also are you primary or secondary?


----------



## UnderDosed (Dec 2, 2013)

Im primary I'm only 27 had a few tbi's. Yea I believe its like 3-4 times the normal dosage. My e2 levels are great, I just started with a new trt dr going to start self injections soon so I will be able to do bi-weekly. I asked my dr about hcg and he told me something like not having long term studies on it or something so most dr won't prescribe it or something like that. Right now I am trying to figure out what size needles everybody is using for pinning.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 2, 2013)

I like to draw with a 23 and pin with a 25g, either 1" or 1-1/2"

If you haven't already done so, read through Dr Crislers papers Start with the first one, "TRT: A recipe for success"


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 2, 2013)

UnderDosed said:


> Im primary I'm only 27 had a few tbi's. Yea I believe its like 3-4 times the normal dosage. My e2 levels are great, I just started with a new trt dr going to start self injections soon so I will be able to do bi-weekly. I asked my dr about hcg and he told me something like not having long term studies on it or something so most dr won't prescribe it or something like that. Right now I am trying to figure out what size needles everybody is using for pinning.



I'm sorry to hear about the TBI's but that typically would make you secondary not primary. They can be quite easily confused. 

When you do start doing biweekly injections you can use needles as small as insulin needles and pin sub-q or you could draw in 18-21G and pin with 23-27G or higher depending And pin it IM. 

As to the HCG, some have found if they research the topic and bring in studies and reference material, their doctors have sometimes been more amenable. Rumpy has made a great recommendation to help find info to get your doctor to prescribe you HCG. Here's another link by one the planet' top endocrinology doctors.


----------



## UnderDosed (Dec 2, 2013)

ok I had already purchased a box of 22 gauge 1-1/2 (0.7 x 40mm) Injection Needles and a box of 18 gauge 1" needles. will that be to painful? I got them super cheap. well my new trt dr is trying to get my bioavailable t up to 400. So as soon as he has me where he wants I can start


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 2, 2013)

UnderDosed said:


> ok I had already purchased a box of 22 gauge 1-1/2 (0.7 x 40mm) Injection Needles and a box of 18 gauge 1" needles. will that be to painful? I got them super cheap. well my new trt dr is trying to get my bioavailable t up to 400. So as soon as he has me where he wants I can start



Pain is relative. i personally don't mind the 14 or 18G needles they use at the Red Cross for donations but doing that weekly or bi weekly would get old. The 18G 1" ones are fine to draw with and you could use the other to pin with but you could also go with a higher gauge or smaller needle to lessen scar marks and tissue pain, etc. 1.5" needles also are too long for most injections except glutes and quads. I've got thick legs so I go 1.5" in quads and glutes and if I pin anything else I don't push the needle all the way in.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 2, 2013)

Double post


----------



## UnderDosed (Dec 2, 2013)

alright sounds good! thanks everybody!


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 2, 2013)

Those are both a little bigger than I like, but they should be fine.  An 18ga can start to chew up the rubber stopper in the vial if you use it a lot.  I've never pinned with a 22ga, I would guess it might hurt a little more but I don't know.  At least you shouldn't have any trouble pushing the oil out.  I've had good luck with BD brand syringes and needles.


----------



## amore169 (Dec 3, 2013)

Damn 18 gauge! That was painful when I pinned with an 18 gauge! I usually use a 25 gauge for pinning twice a week.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 3, 2013)

18 gauge is a harpoon! I recently found and bought 27g 1/2". And 25g 5/8" and they seem to be g2g, for test and always a 29g 1" for sub q hcg into the belly region, allthough as of late ive read that love handles are easier with less veins than the stomach area... 

Just food for thought is all

i also started at 200 mlg e7d, after a year i couldnt keep my bp down, it was constantly 190/90 so had to lower it to 100mlg e7d and all is well, so def keep an eye out on that bp, 

and anastrozole at 1mlg 1 time per week, along with 250 iu hcg 1 time per week, 

everyone is different, adjust ur dosages as u see fit if u can, trt is for life a d we are looking for longevity...


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 3, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Pain is relative. i personally don't mind the 14 or 18G needles they use at the Red Cross for donations but doing that weekly or bi weekly would get old. The 18G 1" ones are fine to draw with and you could use the other to pin with but you could also go with a higher gauge or smaller needle to lessen scar marks and tissue pain, etc. 1.5" needles also are too long for most injections except glutes and quads. I've got thick legs so I go 1.5" in quads and glutes and if I pin anything else I don't push the needle all the way in.



dang o.o doc, thats rough, they use the 18g to  draw from your vain which barely scratches the surface, when pinning with 18g u go through muscle tissue, thats gotta be painful, def recommend 25x1g for pinning, could use slin pins too if u really wanted to


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 3, 2013)

Depends on how thick your oil is. even heated my current stuff is hard to get through a 25ga, I cannot imagine using a slin pin


----------



## musclebird (Dec 5, 2013)

What's up with you guys saying you can use a slin pin? I thought oil couldn't pass through a 30gauge? Or is human grade less viscus then ugl oil? I always pin using a 23 and it hurts, so I was gonna switch to a 25g, so is it possible I could use a 27? Or is it lab dependent (sorry not meaning to hi jack the thread)


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 5, 2013)

ive done test e with slin pins, absorbency rates are practically the same between im and subq, try it and see, you honestly got nothign to lose, if it works for you why not do it, helps with scarring, i used 28 before and it worked, i heated it up though


----------



## DF (Dec 5, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Depends on how thick your oil is. even heated my current stuff is hard to get through a 25ga, I cannot imagine using a slin pin



You back fill the slin pin.  Don't draw with it.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 5, 2013)

DF said:


> You back fill the slin pin.  Don't draw with it.



Hell i draw w it too! Its slower but f-it! It works and mine r 29g

But just got some 27g 1/2 recently so ill try them out soon! Flow will be quicker fo sur


----------



## RedLang (Dec 5, 2013)

I use the 25g needles to pin. IM and sub q. Its slow with a 25, you guys ust be placing a lot of pressure on the syringe! And imagine the fine jet cutting through you coming out of the needle.

When im on trt dose i just do once a week for test E. I had no noticeable differences between 2x a week and 1x. Blood results were slightly lower (800-900) end of week on the once a week@150,but nothing too bad.

If your needing 1mg ed of Adex maybe you should look at letrozole. Its a lot more powerful and you wont have to dose early as much


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 5, 2013)

UnderDosed said:


> yea, trying to educate myself more! My trt protocol is 200mg test cyph a week, 1mg armidex a day, dhea 50 mg 2ted,



You should not need Arimidex at 200mg and even at a gram of test a week 1mg a day is a WAY to much Arimidex.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 5, 2013)

20 gauge to draw 23g and higher to pin.


----------



## UnderDosed (Dec 5, 2013)

honestly I have not tried any other dosages, been reading its like 3-5 times to much. Can they be split or would that degrade the potency?


----------

